# Can't Decide!



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to be getting a bigger tank sometime soon, probly around 100g but I can't decide what I want to put in it. Jaguar or red devil are what I'm leaning towards right now, just want something big, aggressive, and nice looking. Not a huge fan of the nuchal hump though, but I really like how RD's are just the one color. Any others I should consider?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Flower horns too, really like the look as long as the hump isnt too big


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

either of these would look much better than a jag or rd although im not a huge fan of them either so im slightly bias... the pearsei might need a bigger tank then a 100g though

trig showed me these guys and they are amazing




and i have always loved these guys but never can find them... pearsei chiclids (ones with black bellys) 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcOOl_8pKWw&feature=related[/media]
then these guys have killer looking eyes and a turquoise ting to them
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZTj24siPZE&feature=related

not close to the aggression of a jag or rd but like i said im not a fan of rd's and jags they don't make good show fish and aside from the aggression are pretty bland looking IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a nice flowerhorn, look into Thai Silk flowerhorns they are beautiful IMO. I don't know how it is where you are, but a lot of Flowerhorns breeders are breeding now mostly for larger koks.






Central should be here soon to give his input.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

bob351 said:


> You can't go wrong with a nice flowerhorn, look into Thai Silk flowerhorns they are beautiful IMO. I don't know how it is where you are,


I also doubt that I would be able to get a certain breed of flowerhorn, it just happens they have a flowerhorn at pets unlimited right now, but its pretty dark. I would have to look hard for probly a couple months if I wanted to find something like that. I agree that they are very nice though!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey mate..why don t you try with puffer fish...?I just ordered tetraodon miurus for myself...very aggressive and predatory fish...you need a large amount of sand for him...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ahh I am not really that into puffers.. the lfs has some green spotted ones, they are nice looking but I don't think I could put up with having one long term. I am really thinking I want a flowerhorn but still not sure, don't even have a tank yet so gotta wait a bit or buy one and put it in a smaller tank until I have the big one.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

a ok then....I had pair of these cichlids...beautiful colors...from yellow to full black...aggressive for territory...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

They look nice







but I don't know, lfs has 3 flowerhorn (atleast thats what they call them......) I would really like one of those but I'm not sure if they are actually flowerhorns..

Anybody know if these are flowerhorns or maybe trimac? because I hear they are commonly mistaken and all

First fish, sorry the pics suck I just had my phone at the time..






















Second fish, smallest one






















And then this one I'm pretty sure is a flowerhorn


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I never saw that fish in my life so I can t help you...sorry mate...you have to wait for answer...only one time I saw green terror and its a beautiful fish...it was 20cm long,something like that....


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Need better pictures but those look like flowerhorns, which are hybrids, I'm not a fan. You should deff. take Bob's advice and go with the uaru's. They are without a doubt the most demanding fish I have ever kept but it's well worth it IMO. Maybe some geophagus?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

They are nice, but its not really what I am looking for. I want something that you look at and go wow look at the colors. Maybe you guys like them, and they are nice, just not really the type im looking for right now. And Im not going to say no to flowerhorns just because they are hybrids, I mean I like them whether or not they are a combo of a bunch of other stuff! Jaguars are nice too though, really not sure which I would rather have..


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Get a Hoplias Malabaricus (Guabine)... aggressive as hell (waaay more than a cichlid)... and should do well in a 100G... for a while at least if you get it small. Not as "pretty".. but it didn't seem like you were looking for "pretty".


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I DO want something pretty, but hoplias malabaricus is a nice fish IMO and I would get it, IF it were available in new brunswick........


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

also i dont really want to get something that I know is going to need a new tank, would like to stick with whatever size i buy.


----------

